# How to recover from a bad video BIOS flash



## Regeneration (Apr 18, 2020)

Almost every day there are new threads regarding bricked graphics cards due to wrong BIOS flashing, and since eidairaman1 is no longer around to help, here is a guide how to deal with a bad VGA BIOS flash.

*Find the correct BIOS*
First off, you'll have to find a copy of the original BIOS. In case you don't have a backup, remove the graphics card, take off the cooler, check which memory chip is used (Samsung/Hynix/Micron/Elpida) including exact model (e.g. H5GQ8H24MJR). Inspect the card from both sides, look for model number (on the stickers and card itself), serial numbers, board revision, clock frequency (e.g. 1386M) and write it all down. In the same opportunity, remove dust from the fans with a toothbrush, clean the card with alcohol & cotton swabs and then reapply thermal paste.


  

Navigate to the TPU VGA Database and begin looking for your card in both *official* and *unverified uploads*. Use the information you just gathered: Google the model number, SKU, look for its official GPU and memory clocks. Most BIOSes on the TPU database list board model, GPU and memory clocks, supported memory brand and model, number of DP/DVI/HDMI outputs, and sometimes the uploader provides additional information at the bottom of the page. Compare the data you gathered against the database and download all potential matches.

 

You can also contact the vendor and ask for a copy of the BIOS. In fact, some vendors publish BIOS updates on the product's website.

*Is there a BIOS switch?*
Many of the modern graphic cards come with dual BIOS chips (silent and performance) and a small switch designed to toggle between them. Usually, it's above the monitor outputs or near the PCIe power connector. If your card is equipped with one, all you have to do is just press the switch. If you wish to re-flash the chip with the wrong ROM, just press the switch again before flashing (while the system is still on).

 

*Cannot POST/BOOT*
There are several methods to deal with a graphics card that is unable to POST and giving a black screen when system is powered on.

1. If your card has dual BIOS, just press the BIOS switch.
2. Use the integrated graphics (onboard graphics) if available. Just plug to the monitor to the motherboard's I/O.
***If you get an add-in graphics card error message, just enable "Intel Multi-Display / iGPU Multi-Monitor" from the motherboard's BIOS***
3. Get an old PCI graphics card.
4. Another PCIe graphics card and motherboard with TWO x16 PCI express slots.
5. SPI flash programmer like FlashcatUSB or CH341A.

*Still cannot POST!!!*
Even after you used one of the methods above and still cannot POST, your bricked card is probably preventing the system from working. In this case, you'll have to locate the video BIOS chip and short 1-5 pins with a paperclip, or small wire, or by soldering *until* flashing is complete. The BIOS chip is usually 8-pin and located on the rear, bottom side, tagged as U1-12 on the PCB, but be sure to verify first by searching online the text written on the chip (e.g. A25L0100). Search engine results should be related to "flash memory chip", not a regulator or anything else.

 

*What about laptops?*
Dealing with a bad flash on a laptop is more complicated and can be very tricky. Mostly because some laptops have the video BIOS integrated with the motherboard BIOS on a single chip. Before you crack it open, try using external monitor and external graphics card. These might work for you, but if you're less fortunate, the video BIOS is usually located near the GPU, but can be anywhere, even integrated with the motherboard. If you can spot it, try the same methods listed above. If it's integrated, use SPI flash programmer and be sure to take a dump before making any changes.

  

*Flashing AMD cards*
Download *AMD's flashing utility* and extract it to the some folder. Copy the BIOS file(s) to the same folder.

First try the GUI version (AMDVBFlashWin), if it doesn't work, use the command prompt version (search for cmd.exe and run it with administrator privileges).

Navigate to the folder where you put the files:

CD C:\Fullpath\

***If the folder is C:\Users\David\Downloads\New folder use "CD C:\Users\David\Downloads\New folder\"***

Type: "amdvbflash -i" to see which adapter id is the bricked card.



And then type:

amdvbflash -unlockrom 0
amdvbflash -f -p 0 filename.rom

***Change 0 to the correct adapter id, and filename.rom to the video BIOS file***

*ERROR: 0FL01*
Unfortunately, this is a general error with no specific information. This can be anything! From bad drivers, wrong ROM, not enough privileges, broken transistor, and even damaged BIOS chip. In this case, you can try flashing from *DOS mode*, *UEFI Shell*, *Linux*, or with SPI flash programmer.

*Adapter not found*
Try to short the video BIOS 1-5 pins as seen above, or use SPI flash programmer.

*Flashing Nvidia cards*
Download *modded NVIDIA NVFlash* and extract it to the some folder. Copy the BIOS file(s) to the same folder.

Run cmd.exe with administrator privileges and navigate to the folder where you put the files:

CD C:\Fullpath\

***If the folder is C:\Users\David\Downloads\New folder use "CD C:\Users\David\Downloads\New folder\"***

Type: "nvflash64_patched_5.590.0 -a" to see which adapter id is the bricked card.



And then type:

nvflash64_patched_5.590.0 --index=0 --protectoff
nvflash64_patched_5.590.0 --index=0 -6 filename.rom

***Change 0 to the correct adapter id, and filename.rom to the video BIOS file***

*Errors with NvFlash*
Older versions of NvFlash work better with older hardware. For instance: *v5.287* and Maxwell GPUs, or *v5.105* and Fermi GPUs.
Sometimes NvFlash just like to "act up" for no good reason, if this happens, just reboot and try flashing again.

*ERROR: No NVIDIA display adapters found*
Try to short the video BIOS 1-5 pins as seen above, or use SPI flash programmer.

This guide brought to you by the old house of ngohq.com. If you like it, please press on the like button to the right.


----------



## Grog6 (Apr 18, 2020)

I'm very happy someone is stepping into this role; it's great of you to do so.

I feel bad for you predecessor; women can really ruin our lives.


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 18, 2020)

Grog6 said:


> I'm very happy someone is stepping into this role; it's great of you to do so.
> 
> I feel bad for you predecessor; women can really ruin our lives.



Hey Locutus of Borg  

No one can take his role. I don't have the patience to deal with people.


----------



## Grog6 (Apr 18, 2020)

We're geeks; it comes with the territory. 

If we were people people, we'd all be in sales, lol.

I am a Borg; I can't do anything these days without a computer.


----------



## delshay (Apr 18, 2020)

There's one last method if all fails. Solder in a pre-programmed BIOS chip if you have good soldering skills. This is why I say no GFX card is truly bricked by playing around by flashing it.

You can buy pre-programmed BIOS chip from EBAY, but in my eyes, they are massively overpriced.


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 18, 2020)

TPU has never been a hardcore hardware forum but I think it would be cool if you guys provided a step by step for the above hardware work arounds. 

So, a pic by pic, narrated demo of soldering a new bios chip, and the other option of shorting a chip.

Such threads would be beneficial for those wishing to learn the more advanced stuff, without having to leave TPU to find it.

Just a thought.


----------



## falconx1x (Apr 18, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Hey Locutus of Borg
> 
> No one can take his role. I don't have the patience to deal with people.


lol your doing a grand job


----------



## delshay (Apr 18, 2020)

If you really need to replace the BIOS chip I suggests taking it to a repair shop & ask them to remove it. (recommend). Don't tell them your trying to repair it otherwise they will charge you more just to remove the chip.

I know of one trick to remove the BIOS with just a soldering iron. I saw this trick on YOUTUBE & I just test it here for the first time a few moments ago & it works. Grog6 will love or hate this trick.

Screenshot below is a chip I just removed with just a soldering iron. It's just a solid core wire in a U shape soldered to all 8 legs then the wire is heated with a soldering iron. Not a single damage to the PCB. This trick should work on larger chips too.
This trick is not for everyone thou.

This trick works best on GPUS BIOS that have a little space around them, otherwise your going to need a second person with tweezers.

EXAMPLE: OP screenshot with the big red arrow you will heat the BIOS & just push it to the empty space to left away from all solder pads & components when all solder contact have melted. Don't try to lift it at this point, a gentle push is all that is needed when all is melted.. More solder on the wire, the easier it is to remove.


----------



## Grog6 (Apr 18, 2020)

I don't hate it; it works. I'm always good with "Works". 

To do those kind of chips, I just run new solder, or chipquick, down both sides of the chip, bridging all the pins.

Then, I slide the tip of an xacto blade under the top or bottom edge of the chip, and pry gently as I heat one side, until it lifts, then the other side; usually two times per side and the chip is off.

You don't have to pry hard; once the solder melts, it comes right up.

Look up chipquick, it's a low melting point solder especially made for chip removal.

If you already have a new chip in hand, you don't have to do even that; you can carefully cut the leads off the chip at the body, being careful not to cut the board or traces, then remove the leads one by one with the iron.
I do that with bigger chips.


----------



## delshay (Apr 19, 2020)

Cutting the legs off the chip I have done this, but I have a problem with it. Fragments of metal from the legs will get everywhere. You don't want that under a BGA chip as if it gets stuck it will be hard to remove. So anyone trying this I recommend isolating covering most of the card protecting it from conductive fragments, but I do not recommend this method.

Be aware we must be talking removing BIOS chip for users that are not very experienced as most will have just basic soldering iron, this is why I posted that trick as it does work. Yesterday was the first time I tried it. I recommend users to practice this on dead non working cards or motherboards. Find anything that is dead that you don't care about to practice on.

The next set of users will have a hot air system. I recommend all users that have a hot air system to have a pre-heater or anything that can provide constant heat from below. I would never use one of these hot air system without some kind of pre-heater.

EDIT: Headup for Chipquick never used it, but this looks very good (recommended), better than my wire trick


----------



## birchhill (May 1, 2020)

How long should I shorten 1-8 for? I can use integrated graphics only with my rx 480 unplugged or deactivated in bios after unplugging and replugging.


----------



## Regeneration (May 1, 2020)

birchhill said:


> How long should I shorten 1-8 for? I can use integrated graphics only with my rx 480 unplugged or deactivated in bios after unplugging and replugging.



Until you done flashing.


----------



## birchhill (May 2, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Until you done flashing.


Hello, thank you for your responses. I've been trying and researching this all day. I heard of a solution where I leave my gpu in the pcie slot but unplugged, then boot up with integrated graphics. Once I'm in windows I plug it in and go into the device manager and scan for hardware changes. My RX 480 then comes up with error code 12. (Previously was error code 43 before I flashed it into an even worse bios state that I am now attempting to fix.) amdvbflash says can't find discrete ati video card. I tried it then again using cmd and it says adapter not found.

Any tips? It even shows up in techpowerup gpu-z. At this point I'm assuming I have to test the bios chip shorten technique. If so, do I have to go just from 1 to 8 via a paper clip/wire or do you mean shorten 1-8 as in connect all of them? 

Thank you so much. this has been difficult. I would take it in if I could afford it. I bought this pc second hand and am assuming now the gpu was used for mining and the bios fucked up when playing a game.


----------



## falconx1x (May 2, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Until you done flashing.


Oh right I was told it was until the boot up screen came up no wonder it didn't work for me so  you connect the leads together  boot up then flash  am I correct


----------



## Regeneration (May 2, 2020)

birchhill said:


> Hello, thank you for your responses. I've been trying and researching this all day. I heard of a solution where I leave my gpu in the pcie slot but unplugged, then boot up with integrated graphics. Once I'm in windows I plug it in and go into the device manager and scan for hardware changes. My RX 480 then comes up with error code 12. (Previously was error code 43 before I flashed it into an even worse bios state that I am now attempting to fix.) amdvbflash says can't find discrete ati video card. I tried it then again using cmd and it says adapter not found.
> 
> Any tips? It even shows up in techpowerup gpu-z. At this point I'm assuming I have to test the bios chip shorten technique. If so, do I have to go just from 1 to 8 via a paper clip/wire or do you mean shorten 1-8 as in connect all of them?
> 
> Thank you so much. this has been difficult. I would take it in if I could afford it. I bought this pc second hand and am assuming now the gpu was used for mining and the bios fucked up when playing a game.



1. Leave the bricked card in the PCIe slot.
2. Plug the monitor to the integrated graphics.
3. If the system cannot POST, shorten pins 1 and 8, just two like in this photo.
4. When you get to Windows, just flash the original BIOS, and then shutdown.
5. If you get driver error, uninstall all AMD drivers and try again.



falconx1x said:


> Oh right I was told it was until the boot up screen came up no wonder it didn't work for me so you connect the leads together boot up then flash am I correct



Yes.


----------



## birchhill (May 2, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> 1. Leave the bricked card in the PCIe slot.
> 2. Plug the monitor to the integrated graphics.
> 3. If the system cannot POST, shorten pins 1 and 8, just two like in this photo.
> 4. When you get to Windows, just flash the original BIOS, and then shutdown.
> ...


Great, so it's been booting with integrated graphics. At one point I was even able to unplug from integrated to the gpu and it work. Although once I rebooted back to square one.

Currently I am trying amdvbflash via the application and the cmd prompt version and reaching the same destination of "Failed to read ROM".

I tried uninstalling the drivers. No luck.


----------



## Regeneration (May 2, 2020)

birchhill said:


> Great, so it's been booting with integrated graphics. At one point I was even able to unplug from integrated to the gpu and it work. Although once I rebooted back to square one.
> 
> Currently I am trying amdvbflash via the application and the cmd prompt version and reaching the same destination of "Failed to read ROM".
> 
> I tried uninstalling the drivers. No luck.



Did you open CMD.exe as administrator? if you type "amdvbflash -i", do you see the card on the list? try to disable the card from the device manager and then flash.

Make sure you're flashing the correct BIOS. There is also a Linux and UEFI versions of AMDVBFlash.


----------



## R-T-B (May 12, 2020)

Grog6 said:


> women can really ruin our lives.



Dating in general can, yeah. 

Also glad to see someone step up.

Also, I'd certainly advise trying a hardware programmer plus programmer clip before desoldering anything.


----------



## Regeneration (May 26, 2020)

Made some edits to the 1st post today.

Added link to the hard-to-find AMDFlash for MS-DOS that works with the latest cards.


----------



## fafrd (Jun 4, 2020)

When I typed in '-a' nvflash only found the fake GTX 1050Ti I am attempting to flash as device 0 (the other older card is a GeForce 7950 GT, but nvflash apparently did not find it).

When I typed in '--protectoff' the screen went black for a moment and then came back with this:





It says: 'Adapter not accessible or supported EEPROM not found, skipping Nvflash CPU side error Code:2Error Message:  Falcon in HALT or STOP state, abort uCode command issuing process.'

Is there any easy workaround to this or does it mean I probably need to purchase an EEPROM programmer and clip?


----------



## Regeneration (Jun 4, 2020)

Try to use older version of NvFlash. GTS 450 is from 2010 and should be used with NvFlash from that period.

Since you have more than one Nvidia cards in the system, you need to add --index=# parameter to specify which card.


----------



## fafrd (Jun 4, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Try to use older version of NvFlash. GTS 450 is from 2010 and should be used with NvFlash from that period.
> 
> Since you have more than one Nvidia cards in the system, you need to add --index=# parameter to specify which card.



Thanks.

Do I need an older Modded nvflash, or was that modification only needed to bypass newer restrictions?


----------



## Regeneration (Jun 4, 2020)

fafrd said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Do I need an older Modded nvflash, or was that modification only needed to bypass newer restrictions?



Modded version is to bypass newer restrictions (subsystem). On the old version, there are switches (-4 -5) for that.


----------



## fafrd (Jun 4, 2020)

Just checked the download area and 5.370.0 from April 20th, 2017 is the oldest version available there.

Is that worth giving a try or should I hunt for even older versions?  Is there an archive of even older versions somewhere?



Regeneration said:


> Modded version is to bypass newer restrictions (subsystem). On the old version, there are switches (-4 -5) for that.



This thread is fantastic but where/how I am I going to find instruction on using an older version like 5.370.0?

Feel like I'm suddenly getting pretty deep in the woods here...


----------



## Regeneration (Jun 4, 2020)

Go to this link: https://www.techpowerup.com/download/nvidia-nvflash/

Click on "Show more versions" on the left and scroll down until you reach 2011.


----------



## fafrd (Jun 4, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Go to this link: https://www.techpowerup.com/download/nvidia-nvflash/
> 
> Click on "Show more versions" on the left and scroll down until you reach 2011.



Thanks.  I see the 2011 version and will give it a try tomorrow.

What about instruction / tutorial for that version?

This is to flash a stock GTS450 BIOS into a Fake GTX 1050ti based on a hacked/modded 1M GTS450 card...

I've got my existing BIOS saved and a couple stock BIOSes to try - where can I find the proper commands to use for that 2011 version of nvflash?

Oh, and that instruction / tutorial includes whatever I need to do to avoid having a problem with the other even older Nvidia graphics card I have in the system...  -thanks.


----------



## Regeneration (Jun 4, 2020)

Type: "nvflash --list" to show a list of adapters
Type: "nvflash --index=0 -4 -5 -6 filename.rom" to flash BIOS on adapter 0.


----------



## fafrd (Jun 4, 2020)

I get an ‘Unsupported 16-Bit Application’ dialog box and ‘This version of nvflash is not compatible with the version of Windows you’re running.’

It looks like the first 64-bit version is 4.512.0 from September 21st, 2017.  Is that worth giving a try?  I’m not sure I have the stamina to rebuild a 32-bit OS just for this.

But in case my only chance to use the 2011 version is with a 32-bit OS, which Windows version would work best? (Win98, WinXP-32, Win10-32)

Thanks



Regeneration said:


> Modded version is to bypass newer restrictions (subsystem). On the old version, there are switches (-4 -5) for that.



I found the .doc file with the 2011 version so I can see  that:

-5 is short form for --overridetype (allow FW and device ID to mismatch)

-6 is short form for --overridesub (allow FW and adapter PCI to mismatch)

But there is no -4 short form that I can find - what does -4 do (or what is it's long form)?


----------



## Regeneration (Jun 4, 2020)

In the the NvFlash archive there are versions for DOS.

Create a bootable USB flash drive with Rufus and put it there.


----------



## fafrd (Jun 4, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> In the the NvFlash archive there are versions for DOS.
> 
> Create a bootable USB flash drive with Rufus and put it there.



Well I wanted to reinstall Win10 anyway, so I decided to go with Win10-32 and tried again under cmd prompt which resulted in this:






ERROR: PCI BIOS not present.

If I create a bootable DOS Flashdrive and put nvflash and BIOS files there, will that solve this issue (PCI didn’t exist at the time of DOS)?

Also, how do I get to the nvflash ‘archive’ - the downloads area does not appear to have any DOS versions...

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Regeneration (Jun 4, 2020)

1. The correct command is: nvflash --list
2. You used a version from 2009 that is older than the GPU and likely won't support it.
3. NvFlash v5.136 looks like a version for DOS.


----------



## fafrd (Jun 5, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> 1. The correct command is: nvflash --list
> 2. You used a version from 2009 that is older than the GPU and likely won't support it.
> 3. NvFlash v5.136 looks like a version for DOS.



Well, tried with version 5.136 and get the same ‘Error: PCI BIOS not present’





This is when run under cmd.exe in Win10-32 (with 16-bit apps enabled).

I even tried creating a DOS bootable CDROM with nvflash and the GRS450 BIOS files in a directory, but when I boot with that CDR, the directory is not found by DOS (though it can be seen under the cmd.exe version).

Can this PCI BIOS be fixed under Win10-32 cmd.exe or do I need to boot into DOS?

If I need to boot into DOS, any idea how to get the nvflash files I added into the boot ISO to appear along with the various DOS files?


----------



## Regeneration (Jun 5, 2020)

Try "nvflash --list", if you get the same result, you probably going to need SPI flash programmer.


----------



## fafrd (Jun 5, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Try "nvflash --list", if you'll get the same result, you probably going to need SPI flash programmer.



Same outcome (under cmd.exe in Win10-32).

So this means actually booting off of a physical bootable DOS CDROM with these nvflash files present is probably not going to change anything, right?

I’m doing all of this on an old 680i SLI PC (circa 2007) - would it likely be any different if I tried it on a spanking-new Ryzen 3200G rig?

Once you tell me it’s time to give up on nvflash for this card, I’m ready to get an EEPROM programmer...


----------



## Regeneration (Jun 5, 2020)

I already said you should try flash programmer. It's not unusual for NvFlash to misdetect these fake cards.


----------



## fafrd (Jun 5, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> I already said you should try flash programmer. It's not unusual for NvFlash to misdetect these fake cards.



You have been incredibly helpful and I greatly appreciate it, but if anything, your post in the Fake card thread motivated my to try nvflash first:



Regeneration said:


> You seem to have a similar card like the OP. GTS 450 with 1GB of Elpida VRAM.
> 
> Before you buy CH341/A, check out this thread, order it if nothing else works. CH341A is just a newer model and both (non A) should work.



Sounds like I’ve given nvflash the old college try, so I’ve gone ahead and ordered a CH341A and will see how that goes in a few days...


----------



## relaxxx (Jun 13, 2020)

Regarding short 1-8 on the VBIOS to flash a bricked card, does the picture not show red arrows on pins 1 and 5? chips are numbered counter clockwise from pin 1, right?

My VBIOS is Winbond W25X20CL
pins:
1 -CS ----- VCC -8
2 -D0 ----Hold -7
3 -WP ---- CLK -6
4 -GND --- D1 -5

According to the data sheet, shorting Pin 1 (Chip select) to Pin 8 (VCC) would pull CS high and disable the chip. Does this sound right? Definitely don't think it should short to D1 (IO data).

CS to ground should enable the chip (1-4). Also WP should not be enabled (ground or 0v).


----------



## Regeneration (Jun 13, 2020)

It is 1-5 according to the datasheet and 1-8 in "PC terms".


----------



## fafrd (Jun 14, 2020)

fafrd said:


> You have been incredibly helpful and I greatly appreciate it, but if anything, your post in the Fake card thread motivated my to try nvflash first:
> 
> Sounds like I’ve given nvflash the old college try, so I’ve gone ahead and ordered a CH341A and will see how that goes in a few days...



Well my CH341A finally showed up (2 by mistake) and I’ve trying to get flashrom in Ubuntu to read my FAKE BIOS.

When I use the CH341A without the clip attached to anything, I get the error:

‘No EEPROM/flash device found.’

And when I addach the clip to the EEPROM, the red LED in the CH341A dims ~50% and I get the error:

‘Couldn’t open device 1a86:5512’ (which I understand is the device code for the CH341A).

So I suspect I may have a voltage level off or something - any advice / pointers appreciated...

P.S. since I had 2 CH341As, I went ahead and tested both - error codes and behavior were identical.

P.P.S. I just confirmed that the jumpers on the CH341A are set for 3V and the Pm25LD020 2Mb Flash chip is 3V:



			http://www.chingistek.com/img/Product_Files/Pm25LD010020datasheet%20v04.pdf


----------



## Regeneration (Jun 14, 2020)

You're doing something wrong. There are plenty of CH341A videos on YouTube:






						How to use CH341A - YouTube
					

Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




					www.youtube.com
				




If the CH341A drivers won't work on Windows, just press F8 on startup, or hold shift when shutting down, in startup options select disable driver signature enforcement.


----------



## fafrd (Jun 14, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> You're doing something wrong. There are plenty of CH341A videos on YouTube:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I’m running the CH341A drivers under Ubuntu (bit the bullet and converted another old PC).

I read enough scary thinks about the ‘Black CH341A board voltage defect’ that that LED getting dimmer as soon as I attach the clip has me concerned.

I confirmed the card is still working, so I have not damaged the EEPROM, but I’m worried more current is flowing than there should be.

Is there a guide somewhere I can use to check voltage levels?

I may also dig up some other old boards with EEPROMs and confirm I can read with this CH341A before trying the video card again...

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## haihayho (Jun 16, 2020)

Would you mind telling which one should I use between these?

techpowerup.com/vgabios/193279/sapphire-rx580-8192-170511

techpowerup.com/vgabios/194336/sapphire-rx580-8192-170511-1


----------



## Regeneration (Jun 16, 2020)

haihayho said:


> Would you mind telling which one should I use between these?
> 
> techpowerup.com/vgabios/193279/sapphire-rx580-8192-170511
> 
> techpowerup.com/vgabios/194336/sapphire-rx580-8192-170511-1



Upload photos of the stickers on the card.


----------



## haihayho (Jun 19, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Upload photos of the stickers on the card.


----------



## Regeneration (Jun 19, 2020)

haihayho said:


> View attachment 159496











						Sapphire RX 580 VBIOS
					

8 GB GDDR5, 1430 MHz GPU, 2100 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## benjaprud (Jun 25, 2020)

Hi all,

I think we need clarification regarding the "1-8" method.

Everywhere I look I see mentions of the 1-8 method with that picture as an example which designates pins 1 and 5. I've also found another article which explains that you want to pull the Chip Select pin to high to prevent the chip from being read. You achieve this by shorting the chip select (CS) and power supply (VCC) pins (ideally you'd want to use a resistor for that to be safe but hey, that works).

Here's an extract from the datasheet of the ROM chip I'm trying to flash (GD25Q41B from a reference Sapphire RX480 8GB I've bought second hand from an unscrupulous seller).





On this, one can see the proper way of counting pins on an IC so that everyone's on the same page. One starts counting from the dot which is also present as a hollow mark on the IC package, then following along the side where the dot is and count while going around the chip.

With all that info I've tried to short the actual 1-8 pins on my card but end up with no display, and still get the "adapter not found" message. I've tried the 1-5 method as well for good measure which does nothing. Actually if you'd flash your card this way, it may only write the zeros.


----------



## Regeneration (Jun 25, 2020)

PC enthusiasts are most familiar with the following pin layout:



It is used for 3 decades on all motherboards, headers, interfaces and expansion cards.

You can't teach an old dog new tricks. It's safer just to say 1-8 rather than anything else. That's why I included photos to clear any confusion.

If it doesn't help, you can try flashing from EFI shell or with SPI flash programmer.


----------



## relaxxx (Jun 25, 2020)

The bricked card I have is an RX550, luckily I have two other identical working cards. So I think I'm going to wire my bad VBIOS chip directly to one of the good cards. Like a piggyback but jumper wired. Except for pin 1 chip select which I will have connected to a switch and a resistor to VCC. I think I should be able to boot the bad card with the VBIOS disabled and wired to the good VBIOS. Then I will try and switch to the bad VBIOS with the CS switch just before I hit "Program" on AMDVBFlash.

Do you suppose that will work, or is there some kind of logic handshaking that happens after you hit program?

-
More testing. CS pin 1 is high (3.4v) all the time on my dead card. I have not tested a good card yet. But this should mean chip disabled!? How can it even read the VBIOS to see if it's a bad flash if it's always disabled? Unless it happens so fast my meter doesn't even see it. Seems pointless to short to VCC if already high, pulled high or floating high or whatever it's doing... So I pulled CS pin low with a resistor to ground. This should force enable, but when I do this then the computer does not post at all!? No beep, no nothing. It seems making a CS switch with a good card might not even work....

-
OK, good card, pin 1 also reads 3.4v! I don't understand!


----------



## relaxxx (Jul 2, 2020)

I unbricked my card. Piggyback flashing through a good card worked. There was a good chance I could have also bricked the good VBIOS card though. I tried to write protect it with a 500 ohm resistor on pin 3 to ground. It didn't work. The winflash program flashed both cards. I had to flash it with the mining VBIOS because it doesn't let you reflash the same ROM file for some silly reason. Both cards boot now so I just have to unsolder my mess of wires and reflash them to the good VBIOS. Using Pin 1 CS pin to switch between did not work for me. I ended up soldering 6 wires to each chip, pins 1,2 and 8,7,6,5. Pin 4 ground I didn't solder because I just laid the bricked card on the bottom of the PC case and it grounded through the IO shield. I had to have a connector to plug and unplug the 6 wires between the cards because the PC will not boot with both connected. Booted with the good card, loaded the winflash and connected to the dead card just before hitting Program.


----------



## Malik Sajid (Jul 4, 2020)

Thanks for that ultimate guide, hope it's gonna help a lot of newbies (me included) and bring some peace to our savior @eidairaman1 

I just want to point out that pic showing where the #1 & #8 pins are located, I believe #1 & #8 pins are usually facing each other with pin #1 is marked by that little notch.




but as you've said it's better to check the chip diagram first before making any move.

I also remember a thread where @Solaris17 guided the OP to short #5 & #6 pins or #4 & #7 pins to force a low reading on the chip, what are the differences between the three methods or they are the same?


----------



## Regeneration (Jul 14, 2020)

Added photos and information regarding laptops to the 1st post.


----------



## Goodgo0d (Jul 24, 2020)

Would you help me? I try to flash my rx vega 56 reference card power color with bios on techpowerup but it doesnt work.. Still can not boot to windows


----------



## waeil (Aug 1, 2020)

just one more queastion this is pins i have to short it same on the image 
and thx


----------



## waeil (Aug 4, 2020)

i did short to pins 1 and 8 same the image then i logged to the dos get the same massage
ERROR *0FL01* : press '1' to continue"
then i loged to windows to flash the card by antiflash.exe its not work
then i tried to log windows by normla card rx 850 its log normla but give me black screen
when i did this steps the card was hot
 now this steps i did it on low pc motherboard asus ddr2 b5g41c
 maybe this is problrm this motherboard cant work  my card beacuse my main mother board is free P7P55D-E-LX-ASUS
so any help


----------



## Malik Sajid (Aug 4, 2020)

waeil said:


> just one more queastion this is pins i have to short it same on the image
> and thx
> View attachment 164157


Maybe you've bridged the wrong pins, the 1-8 pins are usually facing each other.

Google for the datasheet, then look at the mechanical drawing:






Note the position of the little notch and the dot near pin 1


----------



## waeil (Aug 4, 2020)

Malik Sajid said:


> Maybe you've bridged the wrong pins, the 1-8 pins are usually facing each other.
> 
> Google for the datasheet, then look at the mechanical drawing:
> 
> ...




hello I am very thankful for your help 
put forgive me i do not know  these mechanical things that your are talking about
 i will show you a clear photo of the pins an pleas tell me what are the 2 pins that i should bridge ?
because i am afraid of doing something wrong and PCI do not work again   
now i will show you the numbers on the pins and i will send a clear photo to them 

pm25l0020
be1636
p10361tg




thats all for now i will wait for reply and pleas answer 
and thank you again for your help


----------



## Malik Sajid (Aug 4, 2020)

waeil said:


> hello I am very thankful for your help
> put forgive me i do not know  these mechanical things that your are talking about
> i will show you a clear photo of the pins an pleas tell me what are the 2 pins that i should bridge ?
> because i am afraid of doing something wrong and PCI do not work again
> ...


Don't worry my friend, a lot of people here are willing to help.

I searched for your flash memory and here are the pins you need to short..






Watch for that little dot printed on the chip, it should guide you.

Make sure not to short any other components around the chip, good luck.


----------



## waeil (Aug 7, 2020)

at the first realy thank you for your help
i have tried every thing u said it and every thing same the image and shorted pins 1 and 8
but there is no thing heppned same problems cant log windows and dos cant see the card so any other fix or help or i do smth wrong 
and this is image for my card after i shorted the  pin 1 and 8


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 7, 2020)

waeil said:


> at the first realy thank you for your help
> i have tried every thing u said it and every thing same the image and shorted pins 1 and 8
> but there is no thing heppned same problems cant log windows and dos cant see the card so any other fix or help or i do smth wrong
> and this is image for my card after i shorted the  pin 1 and 8
> View attachment 164911


Are you sure you have shorted the Bios chip and not another?
Check the number printed on it, online to confirm, or find a picture showing the exact location for your card.
Pin 1 is near the dot, pin 8 is diagonally opposite in the other corner.


----------



## Malik Sajid (Aug 8, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Are you sure you have shorted the Bios chip and not another?
> Check the number printed on it, online to confirm, or find a picture showing the exact location for your card.
> Pin 1 is near the dot, pin 8 is diagonally opposite in the other corner.


I think he got the right pins shorted, I had an RX 460 with the same exact chip and I believe I've managed to resurrect it that way.


waeil said:


> at first, really thank you for your help
> I have tried everything u said it and everything same the image and shorted pins 1 and 8
> but there is nothing happened same problems cant log windows and dos cant see the card so any other fix or help or I do smth wrong
> and this is an image for my card after I shorted the  pin 1 and 8


The wrong thing you're doing here is keeping the pins bridged during the whole process, you have to cut the bridge once you're in DOS or Windows.

So let's make it simple..

1- plug your card in with 1+8 pins shorted.
2- boot into DOS or Windows.
3- cut the wire from the middle. Don't desolder the joints, why? so you can short them again easily by twisting the two ends of the wire if needed.
4- use atiflash -i to see if your card is recognized if so flash it with the right BIOS.

You might not get it to work from the first time, just turn off your PC, reconnect the bridge by twisting the two ends of the wire -you have cut in step 3-, boot again into DOS and repeat the previous steps.

After several of tries if you didn't manage to bring the card to life, I've seen some people providing alternative pins shorting combinations like #4 + #7 or #5 + #6. but really at this point, I recommend you to use the spi flasher method to not risk killing the chip.


----------



## Sentry2077 (Oct 2, 2020)

Hi I just had a failed flash vbios on my hp omen 15 ce198wm i870h with NO integrated graphics it does have an gtx 1060 max q after the vbios flash now all i get its a black screen it does not beep or go allow me to go into recovery using esc key please advise ..it does have thunderbolt 3 but i never used it..Im thinking a spi tool flasher but I wouldnt know which one is good or how to go about using it
found this on amazon https://www.amazon.com/KeeYees-SOIC...flashcatusb&qid=1601623559&sr=8-6&tag=mh0b-20 is this a good spi tool and how is it used?


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 3, 2020)

Sentry2077 said:


> Hi I just had a failed flash vbios on my hp omen 15 ce198wm i870h with NO integrated graphics it does have an gtx 1060 max q after the vbios flash now all i get its a black screen it does not beep or go allow me to go into recovery using esc key please advise ..it does have thunderbolt 3 but i never used it..Im thinking a spi tool flasher but I wouldnt know which one is good or how to go about using it
> found this on amazon https://www.amazon.com/KeeYees-SOIC...flashcatusb&qid=1601623559&sr=8-6&tag=mh0b-20 is this a good spi tool and how is it used?


As per your other thread, your Laptop DOES have integrated graphics built in to the CPU.
As per the HP website it also shows drivers for the Intel HD Graphics, as well as the Nvidia drivers.





						OMEN by HP - 15-ce198wm Software and Driver Downloads | HP® Customer Support
					

Download the latest drivers, firmware, and software for your OMEN by HP - 15-ce198wm.This is HP’s official website that will help automatically detect and download the correct drivers free of cost for your HP Computing and Printing products for Windows and Mac operating system.




					support.hp.com


----------



## Sentry2077 (Oct 5, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> As per your other thread, your Laptop DOES have integrated graphics built in to the CPU.
> As per the HP website it also shows drivers for the Intel HD Graphics, as well as the Nvidia drivers.
> 
> 
> ...


I had asked HP support for and an technician to answer why the integrated gpu is not active they said that my laptop for that year my anthing under a gtx 1060 max q does not have integrated graphics i even tried to install the drivers and it did not work my laptop had models with gtx 1050ti and gtx 1050 that supposedly had integrated graphics  and nvidia I was told by the expert tech that my particular  laptop was a dedicated video gpu not dual gpu model regardless of the drivers being listed and said i8750h is supposed to havr he igpu they bypassed it altogether ..so Im stuck trying to restore my vbios Im hoping someone here in the forums can find out where the vbios chio is for my laptop because I cannot seem to locate it on the front of rhe mobo i dont wanna go tearing it down any further maybe someone here knows more and can find a way ..and does someone program vbios chips here in good standing that could pre flash a chip form me with the correct bios


----------



## epsx (Nov 17, 2020)

Hello, can you please tell me what pins to short on RX 570 Pulse ITX: 



http://imgur.com/a/4gbbFXS

 .
I flashed with unverified bios.
When i put the video card in the pc no POST/BOOT.

THX


----------



## Regeneration (Nov 17, 2020)

epsx said:


> Hello, can you please tell me what pins to short on RX 570 Pulse ITX
> I flashed with unverified bios.
> When i put the video card in the pc no POST/BOOT.
> 
> THX


----------



## Airborne_Monkey83 (Nov 17, 2020)

@Regeneration Thank you for the excellent write.  I would like to offer a small amount of my expertise.  The chip that you are referencing for BIOS chip is called an SOIC and the pinout is universal.  In your write you refernce PIns 1 and 8 should be shorted however the photo highlights pins 1 and 5.  My friendly suggestion would be for you to edit this for correct pin out as to avoid future confusion.  BTW thank you for this very help guide as it has helped me with my issue


----------



## Goodgo0d (Nov 17, 2020)

Goodgo0d said:


> Would you help me? I try to flash my rx vega 56 reference card power color with bios on techpowerup but it doesnt work.. Still can not boot to windows


Please help me.. my gpu still can not boot to windows : '(


----------



## Panchovix (Dec 31, 2020)

Hi there guys, small question before I VBIOS flash my 3060Ti lol, I have dual VBIOS, assuming I "kill" the silent VBIOS, and I want to recover it, I just have to boot the PC into windows with the working VBIOS, then move the GPU VBIOS switch (with the PC on and on Windows), and then flash right? CMIIW


----------



## Regeneration (Dec 31, 2020)

Panchovix said:


> Hi there guys, small question before I VBIOS flash my 3060Ti lol, I have dual VBIOS, assuming I "kill" the silent VBIOS, and I want to recover it, I just have to boot the PC into windows with the working VBIOS, then move the GPU VBIOS switch (with the PC on and on Windows), and then flash right? CMIIW



Yes.


----------



## Weffy (Jan 12, 2021)

Can this ruin a card?  I had a working card and then flashed a bad bios to it.
I then tried this method, shorting out all the combos of all the corners...

Now I've since got a clip on SIP programmer, flashed to original booting BIOS back to the card... but the system doesn't post still.

So ... can shorting bios chip pins ruin the card???



Airborne_Monkey83 said:


> @Regeneration Thank you for the excellent write.  I would like to offer a small amount of my expertise.  The chip that you are referencing for BIOS chip is called an SOIC and the pinout is universal.  In your write you refernce PIns 1 and 8 should be shorted however the photo highlights pins 1 and 5.  My friendly suggestion would be for you to edit this for correct pin out as to avoid future confusion.  BTW thank you for this very help guide as it has helped me with my issue View attachment 176045


Apparently NOT universal... here is the pinout to my BIOS chip on a sapphire pulse RX 580 (Pm25LQ020 bios chip)



And, according to the thread you want to short out 1+8 or also 4+5 might work, but for this chip it is not opposite corners but the same side.

Regardless... just get a clip on SIP programmer and don't kill your board like me!


----------



## Regeneration (Jan 12, 2021)

Weffy said:


> Can this ruin a card?  I had a working card and then flashed a bad bios to it.
> I then tried this method, shorting out all the combos of all the corners...
> 
> Now I've since got a clip on SIP programmer, flashed to original booting BIOS back to the card... but the system doesn't post still.
> ...


Only if you short the wrong pins, even then, probably damage just the BIOS chip, and not all the whole card.


----------



## Weffy (Jan 12, 2021)

Regeneration said:


> Only if you short the wrong pins, even then, probably damage just the BIOS chip, and not all the whole card.


Ok.  So the bios chip was flashed.  And verified with a clip on SIP programmer.  I tried to boot every single bios in the database.  Over 100.
The bios chip can't be damaged if the flasher is flashing it, and verifying it multiple times.

the card booted originally. But got code 43 and noticed it had been flashed with a different sub sys ID I Then reflashed wi itH a stock bios and It bricked . Tried to short pins nothing worked Then go t the SIP and tried all the bios... nothing. Finally, I flashed the original, mismatched  bios that booted.  Still bricked

could it be that the SIP programmer only thinks it’s flashing the chip?  But then it wouldn't verify... so maybe somehow the I/O trace got damaged if it shorted???  I guess I will try replacing the bios chip.


----------



## Weffy (Jan 14, 2021)

Don't jump BIOS pins.  Get a cheap SIP programmer.

CH341A 24 25 Series EEPROM Flash BIOS USB Programmer + SOIC8 Clip


----------



## Weffy (Jan 15, 2021)

How to Use the CH341A Clip ON bios programmer.

The Ch341A is a cheap flash programmer.  It works natively in linux with most bios chips.  Windows instructions can be found online, there are many different software programs and drivers.

You may hear that most of these cheap boards are defective and do not output 3.3V but only 5V.  I successfully flashed 2 bios with my 'defective' programmer outputting 5v data.   However, it is fairly simple to fix this, you just solder one small wire and it's fixed.  (you don't have to include the capacitor if you have poor soldering skills and it's risky) 
See more on the 3.3V mod HERE: https://www.chucknemeth.com/usb-devices/ch341a/3v-ch341a-mod


*Step 1* - install flashrom (https://flashrom.org/)
Run 
	
	



```
sudo apt-get install flashrom
```
alternatively find instructions on the website

*Step 2 - *Clip your chip.
Install the 8 pin clip onto the Bios chip.  Make sure the Red wire of the ribbon cable alligns with pin 1 of your BIOS chip.  Pin 1 of the bios has a dot on the chip itself, and sometimes an arrow on the PCB and/or a different corner outlining the chip on the PCB

Plug the clip into the programmer and insert USB into computer.  The order of connection does not matter.   If the USB port is to the left... use the LEFT SIDE of the 16 pin connector with the red wire to the right.  (see picture)

*Step 3 *- run flashrom

```
sudo flashrom -p ch341a_spi
```
this command above will search for a VBIOS chip to flash... use this if you just want to verify you clpped the chip correctly.  It should auto rekognize the ID nuber of the specific silicone.


```
sudo flashrom -p ch341a_spi -w BIOS-FILE-to-be-WRITTEN.rom
```

*Step 4* - Congratulations you did it. Isn't linux great?



UPDATE - no this did not ruin the card,.

I successfully booted and re-flashed shorting pins 1+8
The card was already having other issues causing it not to boot.  This method should work, but SIP programmer is best.


----------



## Brown123 (Jan 17, 2021)

Hello, I have an RX 5600 XT MECH OC that fails to even give signal to the monitor which is unusable, the motherboard diagnostics stays lighten up on the gpu side when this happens. Could anyone help me with this? Also wanted to know if I could try the integrated graphics method.


----------



## Brown123 (Jan 23, 2021)

Hello I found the card in device manager but i'm getting an error 31 and the card can't be booted on. How would I fix this?


----------



## Regeneration (Jan 23, 2021)

Brown123 said:


> Hello I found the card in device manager but i'm getting an error 31 and the card can't be booted on. How would I fix this?





Brown123 said:


> Hello, I have an RX 5600 XT MECH OC that fails to even give signal to the monitor which is unusable, the motherboard diagnostics stays lighten up on the gpu side when this happens. Could anyone help me with this? Also wanted to know if I could try the integrated graphics method.



Have you flash the BIOS before it happened? If so, check out the 1st post.

Not all graphic card problems are caused by a bad BIOS.

I suggest you start a new thread and provide additional details with how, when, why, and some photos too.


----------



## Brown123 (Jan 23, 2021)

Regeneration said:


> Have you flash the BIOS before it happened? Not all graphic card problems are caused by a bad BIOS flash.
> 
> I suggest you start a new thread and provide additional details with how, when, why, and some photos too.


Alright thanks. I'll definitely do this and no the bios is fine I checked with a programmer. It's likely another problem. Gpu might not be recoverable unfortunately.


----------



## MaddinSGE (Feb 2, 2021)

Hey. Got a RX 570 with one working BIOS on slot 1 and one BIOS not working on slot 2. I followed the steps above but the win based dont find the card on and the cmd.exe version as well. Started over onboard gpu. What iam doing wrong?

First pic is from slot 1 and second pic from slot 2.

Please help 

Iam new in this. But i wanna sell thsi card...so both slots should work. Just google a bit...is it possible that AMD cards shown up as this i posted and NVIDIA with the name?


----------



## Regeneration (Feb 3, 2021)

MaddinSGE said:


> Hey. Got a RX 570 with one working BIOS on slot 1 and one BIOS not working on slot 2. I followed the steps above but the win based dont find the card on and the cmd.exe version as well. Started over onboard gpu. What iam doing wrong?
> 
> First pic is from slot 1 and second pic from slot 2.
> 
> ...


From the screenshots, your card is detected normally and can be flashed.

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/194069/194069

Boot with the working BIOS, when the Windows is booted, move the switch to the non-working BIOS position.

amdvbflash -unlockrom 0
amdvbflash -f -p 0 194069.rom

After its done, just reboot.


----------



## MaddinSGE (Feb 3, 2021)

Regeneration said:


> From the screenshots, your card is detected normally and can be flashed.
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/194069/194069
> 
> ...


Thanks.

A friend told me before flashing a gpu i should deactivate it in device manager. Is that right? 
If i understand you right i dont need a onboard gpu if i have a 2 slot bios card? and after making a mistake on one slot just boot with the other slot and after boot select the broken bios slot?
I find this file too, but it isnt proofed...so can i use it?


----------



## Regeneration (Feb 3, 2021)

> A friend told me before flashing a gpu i should deactivate it in device manager. Is that right?


No



> If i understand you right i dont need a onboard gpu if i have a 2 slot bios card?


Yes



> And after making a mistake on one slot just boot with the other slot and after boot select the broken bios slot?


Yes, but press the switch after Windows is fully loaded.



> I find this file too, but it isnt proofed...so can i use it?


Yes


----------



## MaddinSGE (Feb 3, 2021)

Regeneration said:


> No
> 
> 
> Yes
> ...


So the flashing worked. But still no signal to screen with slot 2. What can be here the error?


----------



## MaddinSGE (Feb 3, 2021)

Regeneration said:


> Secondary BIOS chip or pins are damaged


Can this be fixed?


----------



## Regeneration (Feb 3, 2021)

MaddinSGE said:


> Can this be fixed?


I think I gave you the wrong BIOS file.

Try this one instead:









						Sapphire RX 570 VBIOS
					

4 GB GDDR5, 1340 MHz GPU, 1750 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## MaddinSGE (Feb 3, 2021)

Regeneration said:


> I think I gave you the wrong BIOS file.
> 
> Try this one instead:
> 
> ...


Funny...after 2nd reboot its working now....but trying this one too



Regeneration said:


> I think I gave you the wrong BIOS file.
> 
> Try this one instead:
> 
> ...


Its working. Thank You!!!! And nice tutorial


----------



## Goran1986 (Feb 3, 2021)

hi guys, i got an rog rx580 t8g in my pc, and i have realized that it was used for mining and i cant get more than 300 mhz on it, so i have flashed bios on it and now its not working, no signal, black screen. before that i was not able to get into motherboard bios at all. so i have another gpu, gforce gtx960 just to boot up. with this card i can get into motherboard bios. my motherboard have two pci express slots and i was trying to run both cards at the same time to flash back bios on rx580, but when i run amdflash my pc just breaks down and restart. dont know what to do now, really want to use my rx580... please help


----------



## Regeneration (Feb 4, 2021)

Goran1986 said:


> hi guys, i got an rog rx580 t8g in my pc, and i have realized that it was used for mining and i cant get more than 300 mhz on it, so i have flashed bios on it and now its not working, no signal, black screen. before that i was not able to get into motherboard bios at all. so i have another gpu, gforce gtx960 just to boot up. with this card i can get into motherboard bios. my motherboard have two pci express slots and i was trying to run both cards at the same time to flash back bios on rx580, but when i run amdflash my pc just breaks down and restart. dont know what to do now, really want to use my rx580... please help


Try some of the tricks from the 1st post, like flashing from DOS/UEFI/Linux.

Make sure that both PCIe slots are enabled from the BIOS.


----------



## help me (Feb 6, 2021)

thank you everyone
i finally fixed my gpu
i used double grpahics method. igpu as an output .
*this might help you: *when i enabled double gpu my rx 560 4gb showed error code 43 but when i dissabled and enabled rx560 it worked. and than i flashed vbios with CMD using intruction from #1 post
GL and thanks again


----------



## DazzlingPc (Feb 12, 2021)

Hi guys, got an gtx 1050ti and I bricked my card after a bad flash I guess.

First my Pc wont boot up so I've decide to force the boot on my onboard gpu the pc work again.

So I've try to flash back it in Windows first no result, in safe mode same thing, in DOS mode and the same message appear over and over: No Nvidia Display adapter found

Then I decided to short my gpu chip pin my pc boot and load files but no display at all, I plug my usb stick restart the pc then blindly check if my gpu was foud (if not a sound like "Bip bip" is emitted) anyway after alot of try I always hear the fam bip bip.

I'll appreciate some help
Best regards


----------



## Skyw4lk3r (Feb 17, 2021)

Hey guys. I've registered just now because of this thread and I need Your help.

A friend of mine tried without me to flash his xfx 580 back to stock rom to sell it, and he screwed up. I'm not sure which chip is the bios chip, because i get confusing results when I google them. 

Can I ask Your guidence which pins on which chip should I short to reflash the card back to normal?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Regeneration (Feb 17, 2021)

Skyw4lk3r said:


> Hey guys. I've registered just now because of this thread and I need Your help.
> 
> A friend of mine tried without me to flash his xfx 580 back to stock rom to sell it, and he screwed up. I'm not sure which chip is the bios chip, because i get confusing results when I google them.
> 
> ...


These two P25Q40Hs in the bottom. The one above U3 is primary.


----------



## Ellertis (Feb 18, 2021)

Regeneration said:


> Almost every day there are new threads regarding bricked graphics cards due to wrong BIOS flashing, and since eidairaman1 is no longer around to help, here is a guide how to deal with a bad VGA BIOS flash.
> 
> *Find the correct BIOS*
> First off, you'll have to find a copy of the original BIOS. In case you don't have a backup, remove the graphics card, take off the cooler, check which memory chip is used (Samsung/Hynix/Micron/Elpida) including exact model (e.g. H5GQ8H24MJR). Inspect the card from both sides, look for model number (on the stickers and card itself), serial numbers, board revision, clock frequency (e.g. 1386M) and write it all down. In the same opportunity, remove dust from the fans with a toothbrush, clean the card with alcohol & cotton swabs and then reapply thermal paste.
> ...


I've tried to flash my bricked Polaris gpu with a stock vbios, but this didn't belp


----------



## DazzlingPc (Feb 18, 2021)

DazzlingPc said:


> Hi guys, got an gtx 1050ti and I bricked my card after a bad flash I guess.
> 
> First my Pc wont boot up so I've decide to force the boot on my onboard gpu the pc work again.
> 
> ...



Can you help me @Regeneration ?


----------



## Regeneration (Feb 18, 2021)

DazzlingPc said:


> Can you help me @Regeneration ?


What is short gpu chip pin? you mean the BIOS chip??

If none of the methods work, including DOS/UEFI/Linux, BIOS short, you'll need chip programmer like CH341A.


----------



## DazzlingPc (Feb 19, 2021)

Regeneration said:


> What is short gpu chip pin? you mean the BIOS chip??
> 
> If none of the methods work, including DOS/UEFI/Linux, BIOS short, you'll need chip programmer like CH341A.


yes gpu bios chipset.

Ok well I guess I have no other choice; thanks.


----------



## Skyw4lk3r (Feb 20, 2021)

Regeneration said:


> These two P25Q40Hs in the bottom. The one above U3 is primary.


Which pins should i short out on them? Thanks for the reply.


----------



## jaggerwild (Mar 1, 2021)

Hey guys I need the software program for the CH341A, anyone got a link(English), and THANK YOU!


----------



## Regeneration (Mar 1, 2021)

jaggerwild said:


> Hey guys I need the software program for the CH341A, anyone got a link(English), and THANK YOU!











						GitHub - boseji/CH341-Store: Documents and Software Related to the famous CH341a used in I2C/SPI Flash Programmers also called as Bios Programmers
					

Documents and Software Related to the famous CH341a used in I2C/SPI Flash Programmers also called as Bios Programmers - GitHub - boseji/CH341-Store: Documents and Software Related to the famous CH3...




					github.com
				




Scroll down for drivers and flashers.


----------



## jaggerwild (Mar 1, 2021)

Regeneration said:


> GitHub - boseji/CH341-Store: Documents and Software Related to the famous CH341a used in I2C/SPI Flash Programmers also called as Bios Programmers
> 
> 
> Documents and Software Related to the famous CH341a used in I2C/SPI Flash Programmers also called as Bios Programmers - GitHub - boseji/CH341-Store: Documents and Software Related to the famous CH3...
> ...


YOU DA man! I need a good walk through tutorial for it? Linky please and THANK YOU!


I was doing my google du diligence and found the fix to the CH341A(it has a 5.V error)...................


----------



## Regeneration (Mar 2, 2021)

How to use CH341A - YouTube
					

Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




					www.youtube.com


----------



## jaggerwild (Mar 2, 2021)

Regeneration said:


> GitHub - boseji/CH341-Store: Documents and Software Related to the famous CH341a used in I2C/SPI Flash Programmers also called as Bios Programmers
> 
> 
> Documents and Software Related to the famous CH341a used in I2C/SPI Flash Programmers also called as Bios Programmers - GitHub - boseji/CH341-Store: Documents and Software Related to the famous CH3...
> ...



 I can NOT for the life of me, find it? I also for the LIFE OF ME can not find one clear cut instruction!!! I have a X99 board dead till I get this  figured out, I stumbled on to it before either here or Guru of 3D.  Ive down loaded like 15 files nun either work or I can't find clear instructions on "how to use" on a mother board soldered chip. On the MSI X99 Gaming 9AC board they have dual bios but NO bios flashback, a $500 board when new and no flash back?

 I know I'm whining here(for that I'm sorry) I need a link to just the CH341A software, and a link to a proper "how to" there is so many guys trying to show who shouldn't be I cant figure my ass for a hole in the ground!!!! No body on these forums has done a proper walk through? Step by step, again I'm sorry I just don't get it, I finally figured the 5V fix and did that last night, today I got the tool working enough to clear the chip but for the life of me could not figure how to install the bios I downloaded from MSI drivers site? I even abandoned the tool software I was using thinking I've got the wrong one...................When I scroll down I get links to parts of the drivers thingy, no tool interface. Just pulled out my last hair from my head, ugh.


----------



## Regeneration (Mar 2, 2021)

jaggerwild said:


> I can NOT for the life of me, find it? I also for the LIFE OF ME can not find one clear cut instruction!!! I have a X99 board dead till I get this  figured out, I stumbled on to it before either here or Guru of 3D.  Ive down loaded like 15 files nun either work or I can't find clear instructions on "how to use" on a mother board soldered chip. On the MSI X99 Gaming 9AC board they have dual bios but NO bios flashback, a $500 board when new and no flash back?
> 
> I know I'm whining here(for that I'm sorry) I need a link to just the CH341A software, and a link to a proper "how to" there is so many guys trying to show who shouldn't be I cant figure my ass for a hole in the ground!!!! No body on these forums has done a proper walk through? Step by step, again I'm sorry I just don't get it, I finally figured the 5V fix and did that last night, today I got the tool working enough to clear the chip but for the life of me could not figure how to install the bios I downloaded from MSI drivers site? I even abandoned the tool software I was using thinking I've got the wrong one...................When I scroll down I get links to parts of the drivers thingy, no tool interface. Just pulled out my last hair from my head, ugh.



Just 16MB AMI ROM file that need to be programmed on both chips.



			https://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7882v1E1.zip
		










						[GUIDE] Flash BIOS with CH341A programmer
					

UNDER CONSTRUCTION    Special thanks to Lost_N_BIOS for your help.  PART 1 (CH341A details) This guide is based on the winbond 25Q64 bios chip.   CH341A programmer:       		  	    If you need an external 3.3v adapter you can visit this thread or this post   PINs details...




					www.win-raid.com
				













After you installed the drivers, use CH341 programmer v1.13.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 2, 2021)

jaggerwild said:


> I can NOT for the life of me, find it? I also for the LIFE OF ME can not find one clear cut instruction!!! I have a X99 board dead till I get this  figured out, I stumbled on to it before either here or Guru of 3D.  Ive down loaded like 15 files nun either work or I can't find clear instructions on "how to use" on a mother board soldered chip. On the MSI X99 Gaming 9AC board they have dual bios but NO bios flashback, a $500 board when new and no flash back?


Reading the X99 manual it explains how to reflash the borked Bios.
It also says it has a Bios switch you slide over to the working Bios to boot from.


----------



## jaggerwild (Mar 2, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> Reading the X99 manual it explains how to reflash the borked Bios.
> It also says it has a Bios switch you slide over to the working Bios to boot from.


And you didn't read my post, I posted both bios are corrupted. I cant get it to boot for a re flash. There is no bios flash back either like normal high end boards


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 3, 2021)

jaggerwild said:


> I can NOT for the life of me, find it? I also for the LIFE OF ME can not find one clear cut instruction!!! I have a X99 board dead till I get this  figured out, I stumbled on to it before either here or Guru of 3D.  Ive down loaded like 15 files nun either work or I can't find clear instructions on "how to use" on a mother board soldered chip. On the MSI X99 Gaming 9AC board they have dual bios but NO bios flashback, a $500 board when new and no flash back?
> 
> I know I'm whining here(for that I'm sorry) I need a link to just the CH341A software, and a link to a proper "how to" there is so many guys trying to show who shouldn't be I cant figure my ass for a hole in the ground!!!! No body on these forums has done a proper walk through? Step by step, again I'm sorry I just don't get it, I finally figured the 5V fix and did that last night, today I got the tool working enough to clear the chip but for the life of me could not figure how to install the bios I downloaded from MSI drivers site? I even abandoned the tool software I was using thinking I've got the wrong one...................When I scroll down I get links to parts of the drivers thingy, no tool interface. Just pulled out my last hair from my head, ugh.


I did read your post, where does it say you borked BOTH of the Bios chips?


----------



## jaggerwild (Mar 6, 2021)

Regeneration said:


> Just 16MB AMI ROM file that need to be programmed on both chips.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK,
 I'm in the final stretch, I got the CH341A software to work with the As programmer (I even volt modded my USB flasher) and un modded it. My issue now Is when I got to flash the chip, it seems like its locked? There is a thing to un lock it in As programmer but it doesn't un lock, UGH! My final hair just hit the floor, do I need to power up the mother board? I'm at my witts end, I even took 24 hours off just to calm down I was so stressed. My main rig is still apart..
 OK, so the Chip for the bios is a MX25L12873F(if that helps)and there are 2 of them. I can get the software to do everything but flash the chips.........HELP and THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Falkentyne (Mar 6, 2021)

jaggerwild said:


> OK,
> I'm in the final stretch, I got the CH341A software to work with the As programmer (I even volt modded my USB flasher) and un modded it. My issue now Is when I got to flash the chip, it seems like its locked? There is a thing to un lock it in As programmer but it doesn't un lock, UGH! My final hair just hit the floor, do I need to power up the mother board? I'm at my witts end, I even took 24 hours off just to calm down I was so stressed. My main rig is still apart..
> OK, so the Chip for the bios is a MX25L12873F(if that helps)and there are 2 of them. I can get the software to do everything but flash the chips.........HELP and THANK YOU!!!



It's problems like this why I bought the Skypro progammer.  The CH314A is as cheap as they come, and when problems happen, you have to see if someone else has a solution.
the Skypro's software is excellent.


----------



## Regeneration (Mar 6, 2021)

jaggerwild said:


> OK,
> I'm in the final stretch, I got the CH341A software to work with the As programmer (I even volt modded my USB flasher) and un modded it. My issue now Is when I got to flash the chip, it seems like its locked? There is a thing to un lock it in As programmer but it doesn't un lock, UGH! My final hair just hit the floor, do I need to power up the mother board? I'm at my witts end, I even took 24 hours off just to calm down I was so stressed. My main rig is still apart..
> OK, so the Chip for the bios is a MX25L12873F(if that helps)and there are 2 of them. I can get the software to do everything but flash the chips.........HELP and THANK YOU!!!



Your chip requires some special attention.






						CH341a SPI / I²C programmer - Page 7 - Badcaps Forums
					

Page 7- CH341a SPI / I²C programmer Equipment Usage, Soldering, Techniques, and Reviews



					www.badcaps.net
				












						Unable to flash BIOS with SOIC clip and programmer
					

Hi all, I have been beating my head against this problem for a month, and I guess I just need to ask for help.  I am new to BIOS modding.  Flashrom always says that it can’t find a flash chip.  It has never successfully detected it.  My chip is labeled MX25L12873F. flashrom -p internal lists...




					www.win-raid.com


----------



## jaggerwild (Mar 6, 2021)

Falkentyne said:


> It's problems like this why I bought the Skypro progammer.  The CH314A is as cheap as they come, and when problems happen, you have to see if someone else has a solution.
> the Skypro's software is excellent.


 You give me an alternative but no link, PLEASE? And Thank you! also THANK YOU Regeneration!!!!!


----------



## Falkentyne (Mar 6, 2021)

You can get the skypro 1, 2 or 3 from Aliexpress.

It's on amazon for inflated prices and their search won't find it unless you use strange terms.


----------



## pomawka881 (Mar 8, 2021)

After a failed BIOS firmware, I got a black screen when booting. My graphics card has a dual BIOS, so I booted in silent mode. I could not flash the broken BIOS, I tried all possible options. The Windows version of ATIFlash did not open. An error popped up - The BIOS memory is not read. When executing the "amdvbflash -i" command, the value in the TEST field was "ffff" instead of "pass". As a result, the "amdvbflash" version for Linux helped me to flash the BIOS. If you have the same problem, try the Linux version!


----------



## Regeneration (Mar 8, 2021)

pomawka881 said:


> After a failed BIOS firmware, I got a black screen when booting. My graphics card has a dual BIOS, so I booted in silent mode. I could not flash the broken BIOS, I tried all possible options. The Windows version of ATIFlash did not open. An error popped up - The BIOS memory is not read. When executing the "amdvbflash -i" command, the value in the TEST field was "ffff" instead of "pass". As a result, the "amdvbflash" version for Linux helped me to flash the BIOS. If you have the same problem, try the Linux version!


Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## jaggerwild (Mar 8, 2021)

I'm dead in the water, may try pulling the chip. I can get the chip info and everything but every time i try to flash it says chips locked, its got nothing to do with my cheap flasher(its the chip). Unless you can provide a link(which you did not) then yer just not HELPING!!! Has nothing to do with the flasher, has to do with the Chip as its a UEFI bios. I may try n pull the chip solder it to my cheap Ch341A, but this did motivate me to pull out a few dead GPU'S I have Power Color RX480 8GB Red Devils, and see if I can flash them...................

 @ falkentyne stop thread crapping, post a link(as I already asked you to do), don't hynder me help. Again its not the flasher its the CHIP.


----------



## jaggerwild (Mar 12, 2021)

Spent $15 on a Bios chip(pre programmed), I'll un solder one of mine see if it works..............I'll post back.

OK,
 First thank you to Regeneration for all your help and Patients with me, I figured sense I got the chip coming minds well pull one n try to flash it. It seems to have worked, Have a Heat machine and a soldering station. Soldered it to the board, eliminated the alligator clip. But it also seems to have unlocked the Chip by removing it too(cause its UEFI). The first went so well, I'm flashing the second one and putting it back on. Then ill try to boot it in the AM and post back. I'll edit this post to let you know how it went..............

Once Again my Board is an MSI X99 Gaming 9AC, with dual BIOS. These Bios chips must come off the board in order to flash them properly(unlock them).

AGAIN THANK YOU!


----------



## Falkentyne (Mar 13, 2021)

jaggerwild said:


> I'm dead in the water, may try pulling the chip. I can get the chip info and everything but every time i try to flash it says chips locked, its got nothing to do with my cheap flasher(its the chip). Unless you can provide a link(which you did not) then yer just not HELPING!!! Has nothing to do with the flasher, has to do with the Chip as its a UEFI bios. I may try n pull the chip solder it to my cheap Ch341A, but this did motivate me to pull out a few dead GPU'S I have Power Color RX480 8GB Red Devils, and see if I can flash them...................
> 
> @ falkentyne stop thread crapping, post a link(as I already asked you to do), don't hynder me help. Again its not the flasher its the CHIP.



What's your problem, dude? Who the hell is thread crapping?
instead of being an elitist jerk, try saying 'thank you ' once in awhile.
Because of your attitude, I'll let you learn how to use google by yourself.


----------



## jaggerwild (Mar 16, 2021)

Well, 
 That didn't go so good, one chip lost a leg in the process. But the replacement just arrived, we   shall see.........


----------



## Muerte92 (Apr 12, 2021)

Hi guys, i hope you can help me. I flashed the bios of my 5700xt nitro+ everything worked fine but I started to have Problems with amdvbflash. Every time i type in -i or try stuff like unlock rom the consulting nearly instantly closes. However, the card itself works fine. With the Windows Version of amdvbflash i Was able to Flash the original bios back on the card but now everytime I try to Flash with the Windows Version i get the Massage that there is an error reading the vbios Image. 
In my mining Software the card gets recognized in games and the amd Software the card works fine but i need to Flash it again back to the modded Version. Any idea how I bring the card back to appear in amdvbflash?


----------



## randomA (May 1, 2021)

Hi, I would need an nvflash version that supports rtx and -5 (overridetype). Does such a version exist?

I noticed that -5 is a valid function only in older versions and then got rid of it. Anyone has it?

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## Caring1 (May 5, 2021)

I'm trying to flash a card for the first time and have been scratching my head for hours as the"simple steps" shown in the O.P. aren't working for me and aren't explained clearly enough for a newby.
I can navigate to the folder with nvflash and the rom in it, but when I get to: "Type: "nvflash64_patched_5.590.0 -a" to see which adapter id is the bricked card"
It keeps chucking up an error message, wtf?
Edit:
I managed to get this far where it shows an ID mismatch and refuses to continue. 
Could someone tell me how to get around the ID mismatch and force flash it?


----------



## Regeneration (May 5, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> I'm trying to flash a card for the first time and have been scratching my head for hours as the"simple steps" shown in the O.P. aren't working for me and aren't explained clearly enough for a newby.
> I can navigate to the folder with nvflash and the rom in it, but when I get to: "Type: "nvflash64_patched_5.590.0 -a" to see which adapter id is the bricked card"
> It keeps chucking up an error message, wtf?
> Edit:
> ...



Text in the screenshot isn't readable. Add -6 to the command line to force flash.


----------



## Caring1 (May 5, 2021)

Regeneration said:


> Text in the screenshot isn't readable. Add -6 to the command line to force flash.


Tried that earlier and it still gave the error message.


----------



## Regeneration (May 5, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> Tried that earlier and it still gave the error message.



Try -4 -5 -6 and make sure the device ID of the ROM and GPU are the same. If it's old card, try older version of nvflash. If the device ID was altered somehow (usually physical damage), you'll need CH341A to flash back. Subsystem/vendor/board ID can be force flashed, but not GPU device ID.


----------



## randomA (May 6, 2021)

Regeneration said:


> Try -4 -5 -6 and make sure the device ID of the ROM and GPU are the same. If it's old card, try older version of nvflash. If the device ID was altered somehow (usually physical damage), you'll need CH341A to flash back. Subsystem/vendor/board ID can be force flashed, but not GPU device ID.


I'm in a similar situation but on an RTX - any chance there's a version of nvflash that supports both -5 and -6 AND RTX cards?


----------



## Caring1 (May 6, 2021)

Regeneration said:


> Try -4 -5 -6 and make sure the device ID of the ROM and GPU are the same. If it's old card, try older version of nvflash. If the device ID was altered somehow (usually physical damage), you'll need CH341A to flash back. Subsystem/vendor/board ID can be force flashed, but not GPU device ID.


Thanks but I've given up on it as it's a P104 4GB I wanted to try flashing to 8GB and the ID's don't match.
I'll just sell it as is before it gets bricked, somebody could possibly use it for mining still.


----------



## Regeneration (May 6, 2021)

randomA said:


> I'm in a similar situation but on an RTX - any chance there's a version of nvflash that supports both -5 and -6 AND RTX cards?



None that I know of. Just with SPI programmer.


----------



## fma67 (May 6, 2021)

thx for guidance and know how


----------



## randomA (May 6, 2021)

Regeneration said:


> None that I know of. Just with SPI programmer.


what's an SPI programmer?


----------



## Regeneration (May 6, 2021)

randomA said:


> what's an SPI programmer?



A small physical device that can reprogram flash chips. Look up CH341A, it's the cheapest and most common one for the moment.


----------



## AstroNoot (May 22, 2021)

Hello! I bought a very cheap(15$) RX580 from a miner, and it turns out is an RX570, by looking at the die.
The card has no video output, so I figured out its a bad flash.
In this thread i posted all the pictures with my card: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...rovide-me-a-vbios-for-it.282479/#post-4526941


I found someone's unverified bios, but i cant flash it. Even in the DOS version of atiflash.

I get error 0FL01 , SSID mismatched . Old SSID : E366, New SSID: E353

I tried the unlockrom command, it works, it says ROM Unlocked but the flash will still fail. I figured out that maybe the one of the dual VBIOSes (its a sapphire card) is locked, so i switched to the other side and rebooted, but i still get the same issue.

Can anybody help? I just wanna game on it


----------



## Final_Fighter (May 22, 2021)

AstroNoot said:


> Hello! I bought a very cheap(15$) RX580 from a miner, and it turns out is an RX570, by looking at the die.
> The card has no video output, so I figured out its a bad flash.
> In this thread i posted all the pictures with my card: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...rovide-me-a-vbios-for-it.282479/#post-4526941
> 
> ...


follow these steps.

1. download and extract the folder "rxflash" onto your desktop.

2. rename the bios file you want to flash onto the card "rxflash.rom" and move it into the "rxflash" folder.

3. run "amdvbflash.exe" as admin. a black window will open up, do nothing with it, just leave it.

4. run "bios flash.bat". this will flash the bios

5. reboot and report back.


----------



## AstroNoot (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Final_Fighter (May 22, 2021)

AstroNoot said:


> View attachment 201238


hmm. one sec.


----------



## AstroNoot (May 22, 2021)

By the way,doesnt the fact that amdvbflasher identifies the card as a polaris10 help pinpoint the issue?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 1, 2021)

Im back. Here are other parameters used to recover found in GPU-Z.

Glad someone finally wrote a current flash guide. I didn't have patience to then.

Thanks @Regeneration



AstroNoot said:


> By the way,doesnt the fact that amdvbflasher identifies the card as a polaris10 help pinpoint the issue?View attachment 201256


Start a Fresh Thread please


----------



## Hisuiiki (Aug 25, 2021)

I've been flashing a couple of vbios-es for my mobile 2060 but for some reason my subsystem id, shown in gpu-z, does not change no-matter which vbios I flash. The flash goes through and when I run a test, I can see the gpu draws the correct amount of power for each vbios. Other than that, the subsystem id shown in gpu-z ends in 3F8D but when I flash the supposedly stock vbios, nvflash reads it's id as 3F8C and gives me a mismatch. I can still flash it despite the mismatch. Other than that I can't seem to find a vbios which ends in 8D... I'm wondering if this problem of not changing the id to the correct value will bring problems or if it's a symptom of a problem?


----------



## Assationater (Aug 31, 2021)

How do i tell which pins to short? The last time i tried it started sparking and smoking and now i have ptsd...


----------



## Sentry2077 (Aug 31, 2021)

.... Dude ...your kidding right? 


Hisuiiki said:


> I've been flashing a couple of vbios-es for my mobile 2060 but for some reason my subsystem id, shown in gpu-z, does not change no-matter which vbios I flash. The flash goes through and when I run a test, I can see the gpu draws the correct amount of power for each vbios. Other than that, the subsystem id shown in gpu-z ends in 3F8D but when I flash the supposedly stock vbios, nvflash reads it's id as 3F8C and gives me a mismatch. I can still flash it despite the mismatch. Other than that I can't seem to find a vbios which ends in 8D... I'm wondering if this problem of not changing the id to the correct value will bring problems or if it's a symptom of a problem?


If It works correctly dont worry ..if you need an orig vbios and cant find one..download the orig BIOS for your laptop and then there are tutorials you can follow to extract your orig vbios from the Orig bio just google search it ..but again if you 2060 runs good dont worry bout it so long as you lost no functionality.


----------



## Garlic (Sep 3, 2021)

I have a asus rog g14 with a 1660ti max q. I use it connected to a 1440p ultrawide display and it just cant push out good frames for modern games. So now I'm thinking if I can flash the max q bios into a normal mobile bios. The dgpu does not output to laptop display, instead the it goes pass the igpu into the laptop display. So because of that if my flash fails would i be able to flash it back by using the laptop screen.


----------



## Sentry2077 (Sep 3, 2021)

Garlic said:


> I have a asus rog g14 with a 1660ti max q. I use it connected to a 1440p ultrawide display and it just cant push out good frames for modern games. So now I'm thinking if I can flash the max q bios into a normal mobile bios. The dgpu does not output to laptop display, instead the it goes pass the igpu into the laptop display. So because of that if my flash fails would i be able to flash it back by using the laptop screen.


Your better off overclocking and undervolting your gpu to normal 1660ti clock and voltage speeds using Msi afterburner then you can switch it to 1660ti mode via Afterburner software dont flash your GPU and possibly lose hdmi output etc...or black screen worst scenario you cannot boot your laptop its not worth it..Also you have to see if your laptop has a mux switch in bios that allows you to bypass the igpu and put your laptop in discrete gpu mode for better performance. Any vbios flashing is super risky Msi Afterburner will give you the same results if used properly. Good Luck bro. 

God Bless in Christ Jesus to all


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 4, 2021)

This is not a help thread but a bios flash guide. If you need help, start your own thread or look through yhe ocean, there are tons relating to RX 500 series or fake GPUs.


----------



## shadowvault (Oct 2, 2022)

is possible such evilness? ahha


----------

